# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Winter 14/15

## HGavallo

Hallo zusammen,
 ich wrde gerne diesen Winter mal ins warme fahren, zum surfen, und suche noch Leute die ebenfalls Lust haben im Winter ins Warme zu flchten.
 Das Reiseziel steht noch nicht ganz fest, ich bin gerne bereit mich da mit den Mitreisenden abzusprechen um ein gemeinsames Ziel zu finden. Die Reisezeit wre so zwischen Weinachten und dem 7-8 Janaur^^.  
Lg 
Helena :Smile:

----------


## Pinfus

Hey Helena,

kann ich mir eventuell auch vorstellen, bin noch etwas unentschlosen wie ich meine restlichen Urlaubstage verbringe. Ist Kassel noch aktuell ? Wohne nmlich auch dort.
Wenn es passt knnen wir uns ja mal auf nen Kaffee treffen und mgliche Urlaubsziele besprechen.
Schreib mir einfach eine Mail ma-dietzel@web.de

Windige Gre
Matze

----------


## domsch1

Hello Helena, 

du hast wahrscheinlich deinen Urlaub schon gecheckt!? 
Wrde auch gerne Anfang Jnner weg und htte da mal Tommy Friedl in Hurghada ins Auge gefasst. 
Bei Interesse gib Bescheid. lg

----------


## domsch1

> Hello Helena, 
> 
> du hast wahrscheinlich deinen Urlaub schon gecheckt!? 
> Wrde auch gerne Anfang Jnner weg und htte da mal Tommy Friedl in Hurghada ins Auge gefasst. 
> Bei Interesse gib Bescheid. lg



Sorry vergessen mich vorzustellen. 
Mein Name is Dominik 
https://www.facebook.com/dominik.eder.14

----------


## go-travel-more

Es gibt noch ein paar freie Pltze!

*************************

TARIFA / E - New Year Event

WE LOVE WINTER IN TARIFA

Sa 20.12.2014  Son 11.01.2015 (krzere u. lngere Dauer mglich!)

High wind area und 100% Fun, die Begriffe zu Tarifa. Levante und Poniente, aber auch Toros und Flamenco! Bald ist es wieder soweit und wir starten unsere coole Surftour nach Tarifa. 1-3 Wochen Windsurfen, Kiten, Surfen, Biken oder Freeclimben bei sommerlichen Temperaturen und
abends Fiesta in den Gassen von Tarifa! Hier hat der Winter keine Chance. Ein Fluchtpunkt aller frostgeschdigten Nordlnder. Wir starten jeden Tag von Tarifa-Altstadt an die besten Surf-Spots, vom Playa Los Lances ber Las Dunas, Bolonia bis nach Canos de Meca.

Preis ab nur 38 Euro/Tag incl. Unterkunft, Mietwagen und Surfguide

http://www.facebook.com/pages/GO-Tra...70684716303382
www.facebook.com/events/1579232245638481
www.go-travel-more.de

----------

